

Programming Websites in pure SQL: AppSQL Tutorial - ethouin
http://nhybrid.com/2013/01/05/appsql-3-0-tutorial/

======
ethouin
I'd like to get a feeling of the IT community's reaction to AppSQL's approach,
as the SQLRad.com interpreter technology is being built as we speak.

The next step is launching the free AppSQL Designer tool after which will come
the SQLRad.com PaaS itself. AppSQL 4.0 will include native SQL support for CSS
and HTML5.

